# Unidentified bug in my aquarium.



## Jake101 (21 Mar 2014)

Hi,

I found this kind of a creature from my aquarium today, alive and kicking. About 1 cm long, black, six legs and alien-like body form. Any idea who this uninvited guest is?


----------



## nickmcmechan (21 Mar 2014)

I had one of them last year as well, no idea what it was but it is a creepy little critter


----------



## Jake101 (21 Mar 2014)

Yep, totally creepy. But good to know that you had only one. Meaning that an army of those bugs is probably not infiltrating in my tank as we speak.


----------



## Mick.Dk (21 Mar 2014)

Hi  Jake
- Dragonfly larvae.......defenitely !! And you don't want it to grow bigger, by feeding on your fish and shrimps. That's what it does. 
The Alien-monster was created upon this creature - which should tell you about its eating manners .......


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Yep, its probably a dragonfly. You should keep it in a separate tank or container until it metamorphs into an adult, though that could take up to 5 years believe it or not. But it may be a tropical species so would be well worth a project in its own right! I used to do a bit of entomology as part of my job and have had lots of contact with UK species in the wild. I once saw one of the larger species, I believe it was the larva of an emperor dragonfly, take a fully grown palmate newt!
Great Diving Beetle larvae are also very fierce predators!


----------



## Jake101 (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The individual in the picture is already moved to an another plane of existence, but maybe I'll follow Robbie's advice if I'll find any of its brothers or sisters.

No wonder it looked a bit like alien if it is the mother of all aliens. But careful daily checking are then necessity from now on.


----------



## harryH (22 Mar 2014)

I once introduced one of these on some newly imported plants. You definitely do NOT want this in your aquarium especially with shrimp or small fish. Extremely predatory.

I had to completely strip the tank down to catch it and it even bit a hole in the net.. Went to the big dragonfly pasture in the sky I can tell you!.


----------

